# Super Bait Tank II



## BIGCAT (Nov 16, 2007)

30 Gal Super Bait Tank II $350 



OBO

Local PU in Greensboro


----------



## 68GTB (Sep 9, 2011)

Is the tank still availaable? If so do you have any pics of the inside. Thanks greg


----------



## BIGCAT (Nov 16, 2007)

68GTB said:


> Is the tank still availaable? If so do you have any pics of the inside. Thanks greg


Still available, I will get you some today.


----------



## BIGCAT (Nov 16, 2007)

*****sold******


----------

